# Pressure Washers



## robarm13 (Mar 13, 2010)

I have a Kew Hobby80 washer.The pressure I get out of it is very low(shows about 20 bar on the pressure gauge) It should give 80 bar.Any ideas as to what this could be?
Thanks


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm not familiar with that model, but--What says it should produce 80 bar? IF it is either the paperwork which came with it, or a label on the unit, then maybe it should be close to 80 bar/1160 PSI. Now you're getting 20 bar/290 PSI, quite a difference. IF you brought it to me, here's what I would check:
Is there adequate water supply-not just pressure, but volume also? Is there a screen in the inlet water fitting which may be clogged? I've seen this: does the inlet water supply hose collapse_ any_ when you are using the spray wand? Can you remove the spray wand to assure good water flow through the high pressure hose? _Pressure_ comes from restriction, not the pump. Is the tip of the wand too large? Too many things to consider. Good Luck, David


----------



## ClumsyCarpenter (Mar 10, 2010)

Do you have a flow limiter on your hose it is connected to? You may also have a leak somewhere that is losing a good amount of pressure. Like ^ said, many things to consider.


----------



## robarm13 (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi Handyman,Thanks for your reply.Apparently, I am informed that it produces 80bar,thus the name Kew Hobby80.With the motor not connected,there seems to be a good flow of water from the output pipe(lance not connected).I have swapped the lance with various other ones I bought as extras and unfortunately still the same.I have checked that there is no leakage.The unit has not been used for several years so maybe a pressure seal,or maybe the impeller is faulty?Any further suggestions would be gratefully received.
Thanks again
Rob


----------



## robarm13 (Mar 13, 2010)

*Pressure Washer*

Hi Clumseycarpenter,Thanks for your reply.Apparently, I am informed that it produces 80bar,thus the name Kew Hobby80.With the motor not connected,there seems to be a good flow of water from the output pipe(lance not connected).I have swapped the lance with various other ones I bought as extras and unfortunately still the same.I have checked that there is no leakage.The unit has not been used for several years so maybe a pressure seal,or maybe the impeller is faulty?Any further suggestions would be gratefully received.
Thanks again
Rob 















 http://www.diychatroom.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=417193


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

"robarm13"--I'm betting there is no impeller in the pump. I've never seen a pressure washer with an impeller, most use some type of piston pump with check valves. One check valve leaking by could be the problem also. IF you feel you are confident on taking the pump apart--take it apart, lay the pieces out on a dry paper towel in the order they come apart and inspect and clean the check valves. One little piece of foreign material will render them useless. It's extremely important that the check valves be put back exactly as they were taken out (hopefully they were in correctly). David


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

What brand and model of pump is that?


----------

